
Why do 'mild' Covid-19 cases sometimes linger for months? - ag56
https://www.advisory.com/daily-briefing/2020/07/27/long-term-covid
======
ag56
My household got presumed coronavirus in March. I say presumed as no test
available.

First the nanny, then my wife, then me. I’m male, late thirties, workout daily
(or used to anyway). I got it worst and spent weeks 2 and 3 in bed struggling
to breathe. But we mostly recovered.

Two months later in May, the symptoms came back, but milder. Again, my wife
first, then me the next week. I only spent 3 days in bed. Again no test (we’re
in the UK).

Well two more months have passed, and guess what happened last week? Again my
wife first, now my turn. I write this from bed waiting for a doctor callback.
Maybe I’ll get a test this time, but I expect it would be negative.

There is a lot of focus on the binary nature of living or dying from
coronavirus. I hear many in the tech community wish they could just get it and
be done with it. But there is a very large grey area between full recovery and
dying. Even if you are young and healthy, you don’t want this.

~~~
BoiledCabbage
The other option is it's new cases each time, and your wife just really needs
to start wearing a mask, and better had washing.

~~~
lbeltrame
It is highly unlikely as the reports of "reinfections" only are by PCR-
positive test (not stating the quantity of viral RNA found, either). But it
could be as well that the immune system found and cleared the virus.

One would need to see if there's infectious virus in the throat before calling
a "reinfection".

P.S. for the GP: you might have got repeated infections of different viruses
which causes similar symptoms, because something like that was found for
"reinfected" cases in South Korea. Asking for a proper test and a serological
test (so you know if one of the past events was indeed due to a SARS-CoV-2
infection) as well would help.

